# LIFEPo4 USA made???



## Little Rhody (Jun 17, 2008)

Does any one know if there is a manufacturer for LifePo4 batteries in the USA??

Seems to me all the companies I find are in China. 

Thanks,
LR


----------



## madderscience (Jun 28, 2008)

I believe valence batteries are, but they've recently decide to stop selling to individuals.

A fellow in my local EVA has a valence lithium powered VW bug and it works great so the batteries seem decent. (but they were definitely NOT cheap for him to buy) Now if only they would sell them at all, and ideally at a reasonable price.


----------



## saab96 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Enerdel*

http://www.indystar.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20080828/LOCAL0104/808280399/1015/LOCAL01


----------



## Little Rhody (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Enerdel*

Thanks guys, I have sent both companies an email and filled out a spec requirements sheet. 

LR


----------



## Little Rhody (Jun 17, 2008)

Here is the response I received from one company. 


Thank you very much for your interest in EnerDel.

We are excited to announce that we plan on having our first automotive, lithium-ion battery system available for mass production early in the 2009 calendar year.

Our company strategic focus is to become a leading developer and manufacturer of advanced, safe, high-performance, high-volume, Li-ion power systems for the automotive market and for related markets such as mass transportation, trucking, industrial and the military. We do not plan to sell batteries for the aftermarket, retro-fitters, or direct to the consumer at this time.

Our short term focus is to convert our existing research and development facility, located here in Indianapolis, into a fully capable production manufacturing facility in the next six to eight months.

Regrettably, we are not able to accommodate every request we receive regarding a possible new business opportunity. We are a company that's resources are growing at an expedited pace and at some point, we will begin to investigate a broader approach to establishment of our customer and target markets.

Due to the tremendous amount of requests we receive on a weekly basis, we must select our partners and customers based on our current resources. Our strategic team has evaluated your request and unfortunately, at this time, we are unable to support your inquiry. With continued growth, perhaps EnerDel will be able to honor your request in the very near future.

Once again, we appreciate your interest.

Sincerely, 

The EnerDel Management Team

Jim Roman 
Director, Business Development
EnerDel - Lithium Power Systems
W) 317-585-3426
C) 317-625-7655
"E" Mail: [email protected] 


LR


----------



## Little Rhody (Jun 17, 2008)

Here is the response from the other..

Thank you for your interest in Valence Technology. We pride ourselves in delivering excellence at both product and service levels. 

At this time Valence is experiencing a dramatic rise in demand for our products. As a result, management has set minimum order quantity requirements for all new opportunities. Unfortunately this opportunity falls short of the minimum order requirement and Valence is unable to respond to your inquiry. I apologize for any inconvenience this may cause.

Valence will keep your records and contact you should our existing strategy change.
Once again I would like to thank you for your interest in Valence Technology and our products.

Regards,
Terri Walker
Valence Inside Sales Team


LR


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

Ask valence what the minimum order requirement would be, and what the specific specs are for the model that could be ordered if that minimum order were reached.

There may be a possibility for a group purchase or something, if there are enough interested people.


----------



## TexasCotton (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Enerdel*



Little Rhody said:


> Thanks guys, I have sent both companies an email and filled out a spec requirements sheet.
> 
> LR


enerdel youtube 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ImTvv-kJkWo


----------



## bblocher (Jul 30, 2008)

TX_Dj said:


> Ask valence what the minimum order requirement would be, and what the specific specs are for the model that could be ordered if that minimum order were reached.
> 
> There may be a possibility for a group purchase or something, if there are enough interested people.


I contacted them before and I forget the exact numbers they gave me but it was something like they only want to work with business that can expect to spend 100k+ per year. Again if I recall correctly, but it wasn't small change for sure


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

Hmm, well, if I had the funds to drop on 1500 lbs of Lithium instead of 1800 lbs of Lead, and found a couple other folks, we could add $100k to their revenues by the end of the year.  That's why I mentioned a group buy or something... hehe


----------



## bblocher (Jul 30, 2008)

I searched through my email and found some info on Valence. First the best battery I could see they had was the U27-12XP 12.8V 130Ah and weighing only 42.9 pounds. Continous current, however, is only 150A with 30 sec pulses of 300A. They can be charged at 65A.

So the discharge rates aren't extremely impressive. One of these batteries is $2550. On the plus side the BMS is built in AND you can charge them with standard lead acid chargers set for AGM/GEL cells according to the documentation.

Here is the quoted response from them on who they are willing to sell to currently, "You can buy the U-Charge directly from Valence when available. We don't have distribution set up yet so we are currently factory direct. Unfortunately, due to the number of large projects we are engaged in, we do not have any batteries available in small quantities until late 2008. We are currently setting up new customers where the forecast is $500,000.00 worth of product a year. "


----------



## todayican (Jul 31, 2008)

I could pony up 5 to 7k for the right deal...


----------

